# Jorgensen 4 x 10 vise? With pics now



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, so I'm a dunce I took apart my vice to install it and when I pulled it apart, the quick release nut fell before I could see the orientation of how to re assemble it. It has the words *front end* on one side and d70 on the opposing side. I would "assume" the end with *front end* goes towards the front, but does it go with the words down towards the floor or up facing the bench bottom?? Thanks
PS While were at it why do people install the rear piece flush to the bench face?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't help with the quick release nut orientation…but I will assume the reason people mount the rear piece flush to the bench face is because then the whole bench face becomes the rear bench vise jaw…good luck


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Pics would help tremendously here.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

delete


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, does Jorgensen have a website? I tried the obvious .com but that brought up nothing.
www.adjustableclamp.com ???


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yes, Jorgensen is one of Adjustable Clamp Co's brands.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking at one I have, and the words Front End face up (toward the bench) when it's installed. In fact, when it's in place you can read those words looking down on the vise. I can take a pic later if you need. I don't have mine installed with the rear face flush, but I wish I did. That allows you to clamp longer work pieces that are up against to bench edge.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, you have to install it so that when you turn your handle clockwise to tighten, the thickest part of that half circle flange engages and locks the nut, allowing you to get out of quick release mode. The round edge of the flange goes up, the flat edge goes down.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

We want to hear from you!

Please contact us with any comments or questions at the following number or through our email form provided below.

Phone: (312) 666-0640

Fax: (312) 666-2723

Or email us directly at [email protected]

HTH


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

@waho6o9 I did just that this afternoon and Jim was very helpful. As can be seen in the following pics.

















Well that was way harder than I figured but I think my results were very good, I needed to stay down from the top edge about 1/16" so that the rods underneath cleared. Its working nice and smooth and is very secure. 
The 4×4's under the vise are acclimating before I start making the actual bench frame this will sit on. I have them stickered and have been in the shop for about 3 months. I think there ready to be used. The torsion box top has held up very well and is still nice and true. Thanks all for the responses, Pat


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks real lovely. Putting hardwood and suede on the jaws next? New coat of gloss black oil paint for the finale. :-D


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Red, I have my eye out for some leather. I will not be bothering with the coat of paint, I believe a workshop is for working not for showing off. LOL I like my sawdust right where it is!! Pat


----------

